# 100s of little snails



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I went away to college and have my parents taking care of my tank (adding water thats about it lol) and i came back this weekend and cleaned it and noticed tons of little snails with white shells with a little brown mixed in there as well. I only saw about 10-20 at first when my lights were on...now i just looked after my lights have been off for about 2 hours and there are literally hundreds of these little guys...none bigger than the inside of this ---> "O" actually alot are way smaller. I was just concerned because of the sheer number of these things and they were crawling all over my closed zoanthids and ricordia and a few other corals...Should I be removing as many of these things or should I let them be?


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

i also noticed i have a ton of amphipods that crawl around at night and from what i read they seem to be pretty harmless. I was looking at a hitchhiker guide and no snails on there seem to fit what i have in my tank the closest thing that these look like are a mix between a sun dial snail (shells are not flat enough to be these guys) and a collinista (the things in my tank shells arnt that brown though)


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I have them in my tank too, they are harmless cleaners


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

They are pond snails. They have lived in my filters that have now been on two tanks so they are now in my 125. The good part is that they die small.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

pond snails in saltwater?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah not pond snails lol


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Maybe they're saltwater pond snails?:chair:


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Must be hitchhikers from your LR. This is a great site that has a list of saltwater hitchhikers and tells you good or bad
http://www.lionfishlair.com/hitchhiker/hitchhiker.shtml


----------

